# Huge 6 team trade going down



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

there is a huge 6 team trade that is about to go down today or tomorrow with Boston and Philly being the center pieces. Bonzi Wells is also part of the rumoured deal.

Dont be suprised if the Raptors are one of the teams involved to help take on salary similar to New Orleans grabbing Kirk Snyder as a filler team.

Iverson a new home today?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Seeing is believing.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I've heard rumblings of said trade. No mention of our involvement via those same rumours though.

skip is on the money though - I'll believe it when it's all said and done.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

That bump to 25% of salary matching from 15% certainly helps deals go down. But as above, lets see it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

BaLL_HoG said:


> there is a huge 6 team trade that is about to go down today or tomorrow with Boston and Philly being the center pieces. Bonzi Wells is also part of the rumoured deal.
> 
> Dont be suprised if the Raptors are one of the teams involved to help take on salary similar to New Orleans grabbing Kirk Snyder as a filler team.
> 
> Iverson a new home today?


so who the hell would we ship out to get mr.snider?


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> so who the hell would we ship out to get mr.snider?



basically no one..we would jsut be one of the teams that takes in someone while giving out almost nothing( maybe a second rounder, rights to some oerseas draft pick)


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

I've heard about this deal also, but something tells me nothing's gonna happen

EDIT: if it does go down, I'd be very surprised if the Raptors were involved as one of the six teams​


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

So where are people hearing about this - Bonzi, Boston . . . I think I heard today that Indy is opting for Harrington over Wells, so where does Bonzi go? Is it Iverson huge? Wasn't he supposed to go to Boston?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

PP is close to signing a new contract with the Celts so he's not part of this.

If Denver is involved, Martin probably will be. Isiah supposedly wants him.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

He actually might be alright on that team. . . Up and down the floor, Francis and Starbury will both make flashy passes, so they'd set him up nice. As long as they're in the highlight reel.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> PP is close to signing a new contract with the Celts so he's not part of this.
> 
> If Denver is involved, Martin probably will be. Isiah supposedly wants him.


 of course he does he's an over paid selfish player that dosent really play a normal position


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Spurs I hear are also interested in K-Mart.


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

CrookedJ said:


> He actually might be alright on that team. . . Up and down the floor, Francis and Starbury will both make flashy passes, so they'd set him up nice. As long as they're in the highlight reel.



Hehe, the first time I read that post, I thought that you were talking about Iverson being dealt to the Knicks... wouldn't that be appropriate? :biggrin: It's something Isiah would do :biggrin: Now they'd have 3 ball hogging undersized SG's who jack up shots. I'd pay big money to watch those three rip the ball into shreds! The question would be: who is going to start at the 3? the 6-0 Iverson? the 6-2 Marbury? Or the 6-3 Francis? :biggrin:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

junkyarddawgg said:


> Hehe, the first time I read that post, I thought that you were talking about Iverson being dealt to the Knicks... wouldn't that be appropriate? :biggrin: It's something Isiah would do :biggrin: Now they'd have 3 ball hogging undersized SG's who jack up shots. I'd pay big money to watch those three rip the ball into shreds! The question would be: who is going to start at the 3? the 6-0 Iverson? the 6-2 Marbury? Or the 6-3 Francis? :biggrin:



AI


lol


IT should trade for Ben Gordon, he can be their PF and have Nate play the 5.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

junkyarddawgg said:


> Hehe, the first time I read that post, I thought that you were talking about Iverson being dealt to the Knicks... wouldn't that be appropriate? :biggrin: It's something Isiah would do :biggrin: Now they'd have 3 ball hogging undersized SG's who jack up shots. I'd pay big money to watch those three rip the ball into shreds! The question would be: who is going to start at the 3? the 6-0 Iverson? the 6-2 Marbury? Or the 6-3 Francis? :biggrin:


Who knows but you gotta clear some room for Jamal Crawford in that mess too.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Lope31 said:


> Who knows but you gotta clear some room for Jamal Crawford in that mess too.


Or Nate Robinson, even shorter, AND even less of a pg.

Robinson
Iverson
Marbury
Francis
Crawford

It'd be like when I was a kid playing house league ball. Take the ball out of bounds after a made bucket, and the other four guys would all stand there and try to convince you to give them the ball so they could dribble head down all the way down the court and throw up some piece of crap shot.
Iverson, I kid because I love. I'm convinced he could be a wicked pg, but he's just too damn good at scoring; he'd be letting the team down. :biggrin:


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Looks like it could be a 8 team, 19 player trade now.



> A huge press conference is scheduled for Friday afternoon as long as all parties can agree and the league approves this NBA record sized transaction.


http://www.ezekielbearsports.com/index.php...p;Itemid=1


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

^ A rival chatgroup mentioned, somewhere, that this deal ( Salmons) might be part of that big trade.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

is this trade at all true? 

sounds like a hoax. i would have thought trading iverson and getting harrington and wells to agree to deals is too complicated. 

the most creative poster in the world couldn't have mocked this trade up.


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

mr hoopster said:


> Looks like it could be a 8 team, 19 player trade now.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ezekielbearsports.com/index.php...p;Itemid=1



If you scroll down on that article (to Wednesday, July 12th), it says that the 76ers have S&Ted Salmons to the Suns

???

Is this source reliable? Or are us Raptor fans completely lost?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

unreliable source, when ESPN says it, its official.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

its been upgraded to an 8 team 19 player deal that goes down tomorrow


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

No trade yet, i think it was a hoax.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Gee, I wish this trade would happen. It would be insane.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

^more so than last years..


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Players supposedly involved:
Iverson
K-Mart
Troy Murphy
Andre Miller
Steve Francis
Jeff Foster
Jamaal Tinsley
Stephen Jackson
Al Harrington
Chris Wilcox

:biggrin:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

u might wanna throw jermaine oneal into the mix. thats wat im hearing from pacer fans.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

still nothing?


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

^ trade died


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

pmac34 said:


> ^ trade died


Shocking.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

well its preety big..perhaps it will take time to work out the details..i mean look how much time its takign with the Salmons trade...Billy King might be busy???


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

whatever happens the knicks better suck next season.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

^haha im sure they will, dont worry.

every team in the league seems to be improving but them


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

^ So i guess it's bye-bye to Isiah? I wonder if he'll ever manage a team after this


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> ^ So i guess it's bye-bye to Isiah? I wonder if he'll ever manage a team after this


The quick of it? No.

The long version? I sure as hell hope that no one is incapable of proper mental procedures to the extent that would put Isiah into a GM position again. I can see him working as a scout though, as he seems to have talent in that department.


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

BaLL_HoG said:


> there is a huge 6 team trade that is about to go down today or tomorrow with Boston and Philly being the center pieces. Bonzi Wells is also part of the rumoured deal.
> 
> Dont be suprised if the Raptors are one of the teams involved to help take on salary similar to New Orleans grabbing Kirk Snyder as a filler team.
> 
> Iverson a new home today?


link?


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> ^ trade died


... wouldn't surprise me if this was true... or maybe this...

" ^ Rumour died. "


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> well its preety big..perhaps it will take time to work out the details..i mean look how much time its takign with the Salmons trade...Billy King might be busy???


For some reason, we have to wait for Barrett to clear waivers... Don't ask me, I don't understand.


----------

